# IRQ #10 problems in 2.6 kernel?

## junco

I just installed Gentoo on my new system which has a ICH5 intel on board controller and a Promise 20378 controller.  When I installed gentoo I went with the 2.6 kernel so I would have support for my SATA hard drive.  Everything seems to work fine, but I get some weird stuff in the kernel bootup messages and I was wondering if someone could shed some light on it.  There's also something weird going on with ACPI.  I have the BIOS set to "native mode" for the ICH5 controller.  I don't use anything on the Promise, so I had it disabled it before, but tried enabling it to see if it fixed htis problem.  It didn't.  My setup is as follows:

MSI 865PE Neo2 mobo

P4 3.0C ghz cpu

120 GB SATA HD (winxp on hde1, boot on hde2, swap on hde3, and / on hde4)

Running kernel 2.6.0.  

Here is the output from dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.0-gentoo (root@tux) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux

1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #6 Sat Dec 27 13:10:41 CST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000fa320

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL    I865G 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde4 vga=791

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 3000.894 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 1033368k/1048512k available (2538k kernel code, 14204k reserved, 906k data, 132k init, 131008k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 5931.00 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: IRQ 9 was Edge Triggered, setting to Level Triggerd

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.MDET] (Node f7fee6a0), AE_AML_REGION_LIMIT

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._CRS] (Node f7fee5a0), AE_AML_REGION_LIMIT

    ACPI-0098: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._CRS] (Node f7fee5a0), AE_AML_REGION_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e140

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: DVD-ROM DDU1621, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX230E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ICH5-SATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.2

ICH5-SATA: chipset revision 2

ICH5-SATA: 100% native mode on irq 10

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: Maxtor 6Y120M0, ATA DISK drive

hdf: probing with STATUS(0x00) instead of ALTSTATUS(0x50)

hdf: probing with STATUS(0x00) instead of ALTSTATUS(0x50)

ide2 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 10

hde: max request size: 128KiB

irq 10: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010abea>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010acd4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010af73>] do_IRQ+0x131/0x140

 [<c0109488>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011fc38>] do_softirq+0x40/0x97

 [<c010af4f>] do_IRQ+0x10d/0x140

 [<c010701e>] default_idle+0x0/0x27

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x5e

 [<c0109488>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c010701e>] default_idle+0x0/0x27

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x5e

 [<c0107042>] default_idle+0x24/0x27

 [<c01070a9>] cpu_idle+0x2e/0x37

 [<c0460658>] start_kernel+0x154/0x160

 [<c04603dd>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0xff

 

handlers:

[<c028ad19>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x194)

Disabling IRQ #10

hde: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

irq 10: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010abea>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010acd4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010af73>] do_IRQ+0x131/0x140

 [<c0109488>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011fc38>] do_softirq+0x40/0x97

 [<c010af4f>] do_IRQ+0x10d/0x140

 [<c0109488>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c027007b>] attach_driver_chain+0x3b/0xe5

 [<c028afa7>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xd5/0x132

 [<c028f947>] ide_diag_taskfile+0x9a/0xd3

 [<c028f9a7>] ide_raw_taskfile+0x27/0x2b

 [<c029614d>] write_cache+0x80/0x8f

 [<c028eb9d>] task_no_data_intr+0x0/0x94

 [<c029d7c9>] __ide_dma_verbose+0xbc/0x1d6

 [<c0296bec>] idedisk_setup+0x358/0x402

 [<c0296fcd>] idedisk_attach+0xae/0x1a6

 [<c02931af>] ata_attach+0x96/0x1b2

 [<c02941e8>] ide_register_driver+0x103/0x116

 [<c02970d4>] idedisk_init+0xf/0x13

 [<c046069c>] do_initcalls+0x28/0x94

 [<c012b5b3>] init_workqueues+0xf/0x28

 [<c01050bd>] init+0x30/0x133

 [<c010508d>] init+0x0/0x133

 [<c0107289>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

 

handlers:

[<c028ad19>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x194)

Disabling IRQ #10

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0

hda: ATAPI 47X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, pci mem f9822800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000cc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 11, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hde3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hde4, internal journal

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.20-k1

Copyright (c) 1999-2003 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

NTFS volume version 3.1.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16

```

----------

## irf2003

try setting the ICH5 to legacy mode in the BIOS, this might help.  as in legacy mode the BIOS will assign the traditional 14 & 15 IRQ's.

season's greetings

HTH

----------

## qbein

I am having the same problems with my new mainboard/HD setup. Im using a MSI Neo P848-v/Celeron 2.4 with Seagate SATA disks. I get an error on IRQ 10.. Below is a cut from dmesg.

Did you fix this?? Any other gurus with solutions for me? (Ive tried pci=noapci)

This error shows up when i'm mounting my SATA drives. Its a linux only server.

hda = ide1 master/channel1 WD ata100

hdb = ide2 slave/channel1 cdrom

hdc = ide3 master/channel2 Maxtor ata100

hde = sata1 master/channel1

hdg = sata2 master/channel2

Thanks in advance!

```

handlers:

[<c027c3c5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x18e)

[<c027c3c5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x18e)

Disabling IRQ #10

hdg: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c0105755>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010583f>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c0105ad2>] do_IRQ+0x127/0x136

 [<c010408c>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011a73f>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x80

 [<c011a7b6>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<c0105aae>] do_IRQ+0x103/0x136

 [<c010408c>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c027c641>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xd5/0x138

 [<c0280fed>] ide_diag_taskfile+0xa1/0xe4

 [<c0281057>] ide_raw_taskfile+0x27/0x2b

 [<c028767f>] write_cache+0x71/0x8c

 [<c02805d9>] task_no_data_intr+0x0/0x95

 [<c0288101>] idedisk_setup+0x341/0x3f1

 [<c0288506>] idedisk_attach+0x98/0x17b

 [<c0279f0a>] ata_attach+0x52/0xcb

 [<c027ac8f>] ide_register_driver+0x105/0x118

 [<c02885f8>] idedisk_init+0xf/0x13

 [<c03ec5c5>] do_initcalls+0x27/0xb3

 [<c0124ee3>] init_workqueues+0x17/0x30

 [<c01003e1>] init+0x0/0x153

 [<c0100419>] init+0x38/0x153

 [<c0102258>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<c010225d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

```

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

